# Looking for local kids group in Evanston, IL



## cubemom (Feb 19, 2018)

Anyone have a kid in the Evanston/Chicago area who is interested in cubing? Or know of any local groups? TIA!


----------



## Hamd the cuber (Apr 29, 2021)

Hey hi..im in Buffalo Grove , IL and i'm looking for cubing groups too.
Do let me know if you know any...


----------



## Scollier (Apr 30, 2021)

Please look at the original post date before publishing. That post was published February 19, 2018, and the user went inactive the day after. So you just uselessly bumped an over two year old thread.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Apr 30, 2021)

If you do want to make a post pertaining to local cubing groups, I think you can create a thread for that.


----------

